# This Guy



## Derick (24/1/14)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/1/14)

His mugshot:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (24/1/14)

Oh that's brilliant

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------

